# Mystery Seiko - Anyone Know Anything...?



## Bassplayer (Jul 29, 2009)

I bought this last night off e.bay and to add to my Seiko stable as I was somewhat intigued by it.



















It's a 5M42 kinetic reputed to be a Japanese market only import but I've not come across the design before (and like it very much). The shot of the caseback shows it bears the movement - case numbers 5M42 - 0H70 and throwing those into google come up with... absolutely nothing.

All of my efforts thus far to find something out about this watch have come to nothing. The model number would be a great start, but if anyone here has _anything at all_ about this watch in particular (I'm pretty au fait with the 5M42's capacitor failures) or has actually owned this model then I'd love to speak with you.

Cheers,

Dave.

PS Pics from e.bay vendor - sorry about quality.


----------



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

Bassplayer said:


> I bought this last night off e.bay and to add to my Seiko stable as I was somewhat intigued by it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a clue I'm afraid Dave but I like it a lot. And welcome to :rltb:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I like it; the dial reminds me of the later Arcturas, but it must be an older watch if it it has the 42 movement.

I did the capacitor swap on my SQ50 42 and was impressed by how easy it was; the back on mine has all of your markings, except mine is 5M42-OC70

Your model number 5M42-OH70 pops up on a number of Japanese websites (Google), so it may be a Japanese only version...

nice one!


----------



## Bassplayer (Jul 29, 2009)

chris l said:


> I like it; the dial reminds me of the later Arcturas, but it must be an older watch if it it has the 42 movement.
> 
> I did the capacitor swap on my SQ50 42 and was impressed by how easy it was; the back on mine has all of your markings, except mine is 5M42-OC70
> 
> ...


Mystery solved! The watch was identified by the all knowing Quartzimodo.com in about ten minutes flat.

Its an SKH555P - made in Singapore with a movement wholly manufactured in Japan. These were sold throughout Asia but not sold in Japan, Europe or the Americas - which is probably why there's nothing about it on any WIS sites anywhere, because it simply wasn't available in the territories which really CARE about their watches.

There were two other versions - the 551 and the 553 which were silver and black faced respectively. This one, the 555, is dark blue.










Thanks for your help guys, I really appreciate your efforts.

Dave.


----------

